# Tractor gooseneck hitch



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't know if anyone is looking but if you are I bought this over a year ago and it's been awesome. I've pulled with 16 bales on noe problem through some rough terrain


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks well built and with a lot of adjustment.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

It’s very heavy duty they sell bale spears that fit in the receiver also.


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Who is it made by?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Greasy30 said:


> Who is it made by?


Looks like it's made by Gen-Y Hitch - https://genyhitch.com/shop/3-point-tractor-hitch/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I really like the looks of that one. I already have one, but that one is tempting due to all the adjustments.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> I really like the looks of that one. I already have one, but that one is tempting due to all the adjustments.


I do too, but the cat 2 model only has 1500lb tongue weight capacity????
Little light for a 16k gooseneck....It's not even 10% of the 16,000lb towing capacity.
My 24k gooseneck puts about 5K of weight on my gooseneck hitch on my truck. That's like 20%
Looks like the CAT3 version would be the way to go?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I do too, but the cat 2 model only has 1500lb tongue weight capacity????
> Little light for a gooseneck.
> It's not even 10% of the 16,000lb towing capacity.


I doubt I will buy one. Because I hardly even use my gooseneck trailer. Especially now that I sold my truck that pulls it. I just have kept the gooseneck trailer as insurance if my hay stacker breaks down with hay bales in the field. So my current 3 point gooseneck will be fine for that. And who knows it's capacity is as it is just a 3 point hay fork with a ball welded onto it. So it would be foolish for me to buy this one for fun.


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you Paoutdoorsman. My eyes this morning were telling me GenV.

Nice looking hitch.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Boy, if your deliveries were really close to your farm, you could make a nice a delivery set up using your tractor! No need for a bigger truck


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I think they just forgot a "0" at the end, more like 15000 tow capacity. 
Towing a goose neck with your tractor, boy you better attach those saftey chains close so if it pops off it cant get to you!
That hitch is only as good as you top link is! Backing is what scares me the most, it puts the top link in compression at a weak angle if the hitch is lowered or raised too much.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

skyrydr2 said:


> I think they just forgot a "0" at the end, more like 15000 tow capacity.
> Towing a goose neck with your tractor, boy you better attach those saftey chains close so if it pops off it cant get to you!
> That hitch is only as good as you top link is! Backing is what scares me the most, it puts the top link in compression at a weak angle if the hitch is lowered or raised too much.


I didn't worry much about any of that when I used my gooseneck to get hay off the field. Even more I didn't even lock onto the ball or put chains on because I would set the trailer down, put the bales on then hook up and move to another part of the field to put more bales on and so forth. I don't recall backing up once. I never went more then maybe 7 mph. Mostly because I didn't strap either. For now until my stacker breaks down I just move the trailer around to get it out of the way.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

skyrydr2 said:


> I think they just forgot a "0" at the end, more like 15000 tow capacity.
> Towing a goose neck with your tractor, boy you better attach those saftey chains close so if it pops off it cant get to you!
> That hitch is only as good as you top link is! Backing is what scares me the most, it puts the top link in compression at a weak angle if the hitch is lowered or raised too much.


Tow capacity is 15,000-16,000. 
Tongue weight at 1,500lbs was my concern.


----------

